# FEE PAID £400 Mums who have undergone gender selection fertility treatment



## Sammy R

Hi 
I'm looking to interview mums who have undergone PDG for family balancing reasons, because they specifically wanted a son or daughter or because of other medical reasons.
You will be able to approve your interview prior to publication & will need to provide a picture. 
£400 fee paid on publication
Please contact for more details: [email protected]
Thanks!


----------

